# your favorite "off-brand" case manufacturer?



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2009)

everyone loves coolermaster, thermaltake, nzt, lian-li and antec. but these cases, while well made, usually charge more because of their brand name. so what cases do you guys like that are lesser known and cheaper but you still get a great product?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 2, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> everyone loves coolermaster, thermaltake, nzt, lian-li and antec. but these cases, while well made, usually charge more because of their brand name. so what cases do you guys like that are lesser known and cheaper but you still get a great product?



on cases i usually go by the saying 
"You Get What You Pay For"

So i usually get a well known brand because the case is what holds all my expensive components.
-------
Rosewill is a decent case


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2009)

Rosewill makes the best ~20$ cases. I like them more than the Antec 300 and other cases in the 50$ range.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

casecom for being cheap in ebuyer for a case =p


----------



## MRCL (Jul 3, 2009)

I was gonna say Chieftec, but they are not really lesser known.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Rosewill makes the best ~20$ cases. I like them more than the Antec 300 and other cases in the 50$ range.



Yeah I would say Rosewill too..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147068


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Rosewill makes the best ~20$ cases. I like them more than the Antec 300 and other cases in the 50$ range.



Couldn't agree more, their ~$20 cases are great.

My personal favorite is this guy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073

120mm fan mounts in the front and back, and plenty of space to work in.


----------



## reverze (Jul 3, 2009)

Surprisingly, Rosewill does seem to make a mean case for such a cheap price..

If I ever need to pick up a cheap case for someone when building a rig, I would most likely chose Rosewill.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 3, 2009)

Rosewill because they are so cheap but still are made of good quality. They are perfect for modding too!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 3, 2009)

well, personally I cant decide on favorites. Of course the brand name is important but just the name alone doesnt mean the case is good.

Most hardware nuts know what their looking for when it comes to buying a good case - good cooling, tool'less drives, great build quality, colour or even how good the case looks.

I buy whatever fits what i need it for the most.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Surprisingly, Rosewill power supplies aren't bad either.  I would have no problem sticking a Rosewill PSU in a budget build, so buying a PSU/Case combo makes for a pretty nice deal sometime.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 3, 2009)

I think my favorite off brand would be Sparkle


They dont get the recognition they deserve


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I think my favorite off brand would be Sparkle
> 
> 
> They dont get the recognition they deserve



Sparkle makes cases?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ha! Sorry I though we were talking about 'off brand' in general.

Time to read the original post.

EDIT:  Sunbeam, I have the blue Transfomer.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ark actually makes some pretty decent cases.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 3, 2009)

Also compucase, or HEC whatever they go by lol.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Jul 3, 2009)

I personally liked this Gigabyte case when I needed another one for my server build. Not quite as cheap as some of the Rosewills, but a little more personality I think with the big silver power button front and center and the front vent. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233035

If you squint hard enough, it even looks like a baby knock-off server case


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 3, 2009)

Apevia. From my experience with their Jupiter (? forgot the exact model name), and X-Discovery cases they are extremely to modify, good airflow, and have a lot of space.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Couldn't agree more, their ~$20 cases are great.
> 
> My personal favorite is this guy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073
> 
> 120mm fan mounts in the front and back, and plenty of space to work in.



I usually end up with this one for client builds: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147074

Same internals and side panels, different fascia.

The downside to these cases is that most of the 120mm tower coolers don't fit.

Now, on to my favorite off-brand: Rocketfish


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 3, 2009)

I've used this case approximately 6 times 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147075
Seriously, it's the best for cable management and space. Airflow maybe lacking, but you can throw a 120mm in the front and on the back.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I've used this case approximately 6 times
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147075
> Seriously, it's the best for cable management and space. Airflow maybe lacking, but you can throw a 120mm in the front and on the back.



Yeah, all these cheap Rosewills have the same internals and side panels. Just the front of them are different. So just pick the one that has the front that suits you best, essentially.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 5, 2009)

Athena Tech
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=

Xcilo 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=

Athena tech makes some nice basic cases, and a few of them have been the same design as some higher end silverstone cases 

xcilo another one of my fav case oem resellers crazy high CFM cases


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 5, 2009)

Chieftec because they are very popular amongst modders and affordable. Gigabyte is another good company they make very affordable aluminum cases I have seen some pretty good modded ones like the Aurora.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 5, 2009)

I just did a micro, and it was small.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121071


I would buy this again for a small form factor build, the fan is quiet, and the whole thign is sturdy, the power button feels good. My only complaint is the front attachmetns woudl bet better as singles to plug into some boards.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Chieftec because they are very popular amongst modders and affordable. Gigabyte is another good company they make very affordable aluminum cases I have seen some pretty good modded ones like the Aurora.
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2lcmb2r.jpg



That one is siiick! I like how the case is cut away at the top.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm currently using an Ultra M998. Its an "off brand" but cools as well as the big boys believe it or not. Plus it has a polished aluminum removable mobo tray. Link


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 6, 2009)

what about those rocket-fish cases?


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 6, 2009)

TBH - it doesn't much matter to me . . . although, I prefer to be able to see the case in person before I purchase, at least to get an idea of how hard it is to work with.

I've had a couple of Gigabyte cases - nice, clean, professional looking . . . no major "bling"


----------



## ardo123 (Jul 6, 2009)

My favorite has to be my no name ~15 dollar aluminum/steel/plastic case i've had for like nine years. No front panel, no front USB, no frills, plain beige paint job, covered in multicolored duct tape and lots of holes that've been drilled! Just the way i like em!


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 6, 2009)

-.-


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 6, 2009)

My fave kinda off brand case was an akasa eclipse.


----------



## Bot (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 on the roswill and +1 on the athena tech, i like the rackmounts too.
did anyboy say sigma yet? they are pretty cheap and sturdy.
maxtop too


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

btw, im asking because i am looking to buy a nice big case and dont want to spend much money but i dont want to be cheap if you know what i mean.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> btw, im asking because i am looking to buy a nice big case and dont want to spend much money but i dont want to be cheap if you know what i mean.



BIG!! And cheap. I got one


----------

